# quietschende Bremsen/Felgen



## freddeinallah (19. September 2010)

Hi 
Ich fahr seit ungefähr 2 monaten mit bremse (Salt U-Brake), hab aber immer wenn ich brems so ein richtig lautes quietschen. kumpel hat gemeint des geht nach ner zeit weg aber eig wirds immer lauter und nerviger. Hab ne neue Felge (auch von Salt) die noch pulverbeschichtet ist. Kriegt man das qietschen irgendwie weg?


----------



## Focusracer (19. September 2010)

Vielleicht sind die bremsklötze alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddeinallah (19. September 2010)

ne. bremse und alles darum sind neu. hab ich auch dran gedacht


----------



## Focusracer (19. September 2010)

Hast du schon alles mit bremsenreiniger geputzt?

Ich sag nur SCHEIBENBREMSEN ^^


----------



## RISE (19. September 2010)

Putzen und systematisch Vibrationsquellen ausschließen (Kabel, Bremssockel, radfremde Vibratoren).


----------



## freddeinallah (19. September 2010)

na dann probier ichs mal. danke


----------



## Corporation (20. September 2010)

Wenn du durchstichtige Bremsbeläge hast kannst du nichts dran ändern ohne die Bremsleistung stark zu reduzieren.
Falss du bunte Bremsbeläge hast reinige die Felge und die Beläge mal mit Nagellackentferner. (kannst du auch bei den durchsichtigen von Zeit zu Zeit mal machen)
Dann stell deine Bremse richtig ein. Am einfachsten klemmst du eine 1ct Münze in Fahrtrichtung oben zwischen Felge und Belag und ziehst die Schrauben für die Beläge fest. Achte dabei darauf die Beläge mittig auf der Bremsflanke zu platzieren. Falls du technisch überdurchschnittlich begabt bist (gemmessen an der Bmx fahrenden Allgemeinheit) dann kannst du dir Bremse auch noch richtig einstellen.
Dazu versuchst du nur soviel Vorspannung auf die Bremsarme zu bringen wie nötig. Dann nimmst du dem Bremsdreieck den Flex indem du dir das neue Flybikes Bremsdreieck holst oder du baust dir ein Spokemod. Zudem solltest du dir ein hochwertiges Bremskabel wie das Odyssey Linearslic kaufen. Die Schrauben an Rahmen und Bremshebel solltest du zur Justage etwa zur Hälfte rausdrehen um danach noch ein wenig feinjustieren zu können.


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. September 2010)

Also wenn ich eine oben hab quietscht nichts.

Ich hab Odyssey Blöcke die schwarz sind.
Was für ne Farbe haben deine?


----------



## freddeinallah (20. September 2010)

Ich hab dursichtige. Vielleicht sollt ich mir ma schawrze zulegen


----------



## Corporation (20. September 2010)

Durchsichtige haben die beste Bremsleistung. Das Quietschen gehört einfach dazu. Ich finde das quietschen sogar als Gut, so kann ich einmal kurz anbremsen und der Weg ist von Fussgängern frei. Im Skatepark wirst du zudem nicht sonderlich auffallen da fast jeder durchsichtige fährt und alle quietschen, achja je lauter das quietschen desto besser bremsts


----------



## freddeinallah (21. September 2010)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Durchsichtige haben die beste Bremsleistung. Das Quietschen gehört einfach dazu. Ich finde das quietschen sogar als Gut, so kann ich einmal kurz anbremsen und der Weg ist von Fussgängern frei. Im Skatepark wirst du zudem nicht sonderlich auffallen da fast jeder durchsichtige fährt und alle quietschen, achja je lauter das quietschen desto besser bremsts



weiß ich aber mein quietschen is richtig laut und "kreischt" richtig. wenn amn in der stadt bremst is zwar der weg frei aber die ganze straße dreht sich um ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. September 2010)

Du hast aber nicht zufällig die Federn der Bremse in die falsche Richtung vorgespannt oder seitenverkehrt eingebaut? Das kann auch eine empfindliche Lärmbelästigung sein.


----------



## Corporation (22. September 2010)

Komm einfach damit klar das es quietscht. Lach lieber brakeless Fahrer aus wenn sie mal wieder wo dagegen fahren weil sie keine Bremse haben.
Gewöhn dich an die Geräusche.
Bei mir ist das quietschen leiser bis nicht vorhanden wenn ich durch den Regen gefahren bin. Die Bremsleistung ist zwar auch ziemlich schlecht aber die Geräusche weg. Ich habs zwar lieber andersrum aber wenns die so besser gefällt,dann fahr mal im Regen ne Runde.


----------



## hardyfreak (23. September 2010)

also bei mir is das au so, wennse richtig schreit, dann zieht se, wenn nich dann nicht


----------



## hardyfreak (23. September 2010)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich fahr seit ungefähr 2 monaten mit bremse (Salt U-Brake), hab aber immer wenn ich brems so ein richtig lautes quietschen. kumpel hat gemeint des geht nach ner zeit weg aber eig wirds immer lauter und nerviger. Hab ne neue Felge (auch von Salt) die noch pulverbeschichtet ist. Kriegt man das qietschen irgendwie weg?



kanns sein, das du schnmal im funpark in mühlhausen warst?


----------



## holmar (23. September 2010)

Wie sind deine deutschnoten so durchschnittlich?


----------



## Corporation (23. September 2010)

Die liegt im Forum allgemein ziemlich weit oben.
btw. Deutschnoten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (24. September 2010)

Eigentor oder Ironie, man weiß es nicht. Und ich meine damit nicht holmar, damit keine falschen Gedanken und Interpretationen aufkommen.


----------



## hardyfreak (24. September 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> Wie sind deine deutschnoten so durchschnittlich?



Note 2 Gimi 9. klasse                                                alles klar?^^


----------



## RISE (24. September 2010)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> Note 2 Gimi 9. klasse                                                alles klar?^^



Goethe klopft dir dafür auf die Schulter.


----------



## hardyfreak (24. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Goethe klopft dir dafür auf die Schulter.


oh... ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## holmar (24. September 2010)

Und ich bin noch dichter!


----------



## hardyfreak (24. September 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> Und ich bin noch dichter!


geile Sache


----------



## freddeinallah (24. September 2010)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> kanns sein, das du schnmal im funpark in mühlhausen warst?



vor ca 1-2 jahren mitn paar kumpel warum?


----------



## hardyfreak (24. September 2010)

wollts nur mal wissen wohn da in der nähe


----------

